# Black Duck?



## A-Bolt (Jan 28, 2012)

I think this is a black duck?  It has a bill and black tail feathers.  Can anyone confirm for me?  Thanks!


----------



## gsubo (Jan 28, 2012)

No but its a wall hanger drake gadwall..


----------



## waddler (Jan 28, 2012)

Gadwall, Gray Duck. White speculum.


----------



## vowell462 (Jan 28, 2012)

Gadwall no doubt


----------



## crowe1187 (Jan 28, 2012)

Glad we know what we are shooting at. Gadwall, but not a wall hanger.


----------



## A-Bolt (Jan 28, 2012)

crowe1187 said:


> Glad we know what we are shooting at. Gadwall, but not a wall hanger.



I know one thing, it’s a duck and that’s what I was hunting.  I still consider myself a newbie and learning the different types of ducks is work in progress.  This is my first Gadwall, so I think I’ll put it on the wall.  Just out of curiosity what does this duck lack in your mind that would not make it a wall hanger?  Like I said, I’m still learning and having a blast!


----------



## Fortner (Jan 28, 2012)

Good job bud, nice duck


----------



## GunDog (Jan 28, 2012)

Congrats to ya on your first Gaddy !!


----------



## DocHolliday (Jan 28, 2012)

*Who Are You to Judge?*



crowe1187 said:


> Glad we know what we are shooting at. Gadwall, but not a wall hanger.



Crowe1187....Who are you to tell A-Bolt if it's a trophy or not! If he wants to put it on the wall, that's his business. I am sick and tired of people "down grading" others Trophy on this forum.


----------



## waddler (Jan 28, 2012)

A-Bolt said:


> I know one thing, it’s a duck and that’s what I was hunting.  I still consider myself a newbie and learning the different types of ducks is work in progress.  This is my first Gadwall, so I think I’ll put it on the wall.  Just out of curiosity what does this duck lack in your mind that would not make it a wall hanger?  Like I said, I’m still learning and having a blast!



Mount whatever makes you feel good. it's nobody else's business. After awhile you'll have so many mounts your wife will come into the picture. In the words of my first wife, "no more dead critters in the house".

Have fun and enjoy. It gets over too quick.


----------



## killerv (Jan 28, 2012)

Hard to tell just how good it is by the pic, wish the pic had better colors. Looks about even of the pack though. Congrats! Here's a mack daddy a buddy killed, if it looks like it can hang with this one, sure enough mount it. On a gadwall,  look for the long tertials, dark crown with a nice reddish tint to the front of it, and even a little purple if you're lucky.


----------



## JimDraper (Jan 28, 2012)

DocHolliday said:


> Crowe1187....Who are you to tell A-Bolt if it's a trophy or not! If he wants to put it on the wall, that's his business. I am sick and tired of people "down grading" others Trophy on this forum.



I agree and it's not just there trophies, they like to bash folks about everything.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 28, 2012)

DocHolliday said:


> Crowe1187....Who are you to tell A-Bolt if it's a trophy or not! If he wants to put it on the wall, that's his business. I am sick and tired of people "down grading" others Trophy on this forum.



I don't think Crowe was trying to downgrade the guy on his kill, he was just stating that the bird was not fully ploomed out.


----------



## DocHolliday (Jan 28, 2012)

Gut_Pile said:


> I don't think Crowe was trying to downgrade the guy on his kill, he was just stating that the bird was not fully ploomed out.




I didn't interpret it that way at all, his whole sentence was sarcastic. Full plumage or not doesn't determine that. Kind of like a spike or a 12pt. it's a trophy to one, but not to another....just let the hunter decide if it's a trophy.


----------



## A-Bolt (Jan 28, 2012)

killerv said:


> Hard to tell just how good it is by the pic, wish the pic had better colors. Looks about even of the pack though. Congrats! Here's a mack daddy a buddy killed, if it looks like it can hang with this one, sure enough mount it. On a gadwall,  look for the long tertials, dark crown with a nice reddish tint to the front of it, and even a little purple if you're lucky.



Wow! That is a nice one.  It does not have all the color this one has.  I should have taken another pic, but it's already in the freezer. I've done a little research after being informed that its gadwall and I think it's about the middle of the pack like you said. Regardless it will go on the wall next to my first two woodies and first green head.  Are these common in Georgia?  I hunt in hunt in northeast Georgia.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Regardless that's a good picture. That pic framed would also make a good trophy if you change your mind. 

Gadwall are common in many areas of NE GA and not so much in others.  It's good to see some migrating birds either way.


----------



## crowe1187 (Jan 28, 2012)

If you want to mount it, by all means go ahead. Not knocking it if you are mounting it bc it's your first gaddy. I was letting you know it's not a mature, fully plumed drake.  Just like if someone was mounting a pintail with no sprig. If you are mounting it for the species go ahead, just didn't want you to do it if you were thinking it was a very mature bird.


----------



## A-Bolt (Jan 28, 2012)

georgiaboy said:


> Regardless that's a good picture. That pic framed would also make a good trophy if you change your mind.
> 
> Gadwall are common in many areas of NE GA and not so much in others.  It's good to see some migrating birds either way.



Thanks!  Yes, I'm going to have the picture framed.  Here is the entire pic.  I just wish I would have thought to put an empty shell beside the it.


----------



## alvishere (Jan 28, 2012)

Would have been a bad day if that branch broke a wet that purty gun. Good pic!


----------



## BenelliDuckBuster (Jan 29, 2012)

crowe1187 said:


> Glad we know what we are shooting at. Gadwall, but not a wall hanger.



Whatta ignorant comment.....good thing we don't hunt together because if a duck comes flyin over right at shooting light I can promise ya my benelli will be firing off and I'd let you ID it and tell "how mature" it is when I'm done huntin....


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 29, 2012)

^^^ what he said!


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrads A-Bolt.  I'm 40 and killed my first Gad about 5-6 years ago.  Just like you, I asked my cousin... what the heck is this thing? They don't have all the bright colors like a lot of other drake species, but they sure are pretty to me.  I love to hear that "tat, tat, tat...".


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 30, 2012)

Definately a gad!Maybe he is a young drake?Anyways.I mounted a pintail with no sprig,just because of the value to me.ALso I would say what determines a mounter to me is..what is the chance of me regularly killing another one?..If they are real common I may not mount it.However one day I would like to have a drake from each species mounted,but I am mounting the harder ones to get first.This year I am mounting a mottled duck,and a black bellied whistling tree duck.Congrats to you,and mount him if you would like!!It your duck,your house,and your memories!


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 31, 2012)

Gut_Pile said:


> I don't think Crowe was trying to downgrade the guy on his kill, he was just stating that the bird was not fully ploomed out.



+1

No one is saying he can't put it on the wall.  I have put less than special birds on the wall because that particular duck held to it a story or a moment that I found to be memorable.  

Its hard to take people's meanings on a website forum.  I never thought at all that the guy was bashing another person's kill.


----------



## cmk07c (Jan 31, 2012)

*x2*



Gut_Pile said:


> I don't think Crowe was trying to downgrade the guy on his kill, he was just stating that the bird was not fully ploomed out.



God this forum can be soft, guy wasn't bashing he was simply stating that it isn't all the way there yet. Still a nice bird though. Mount it if you want, but if you have the oppurtunity at other Greys odds are you'll come by one in full plummage. 

Again congrats on the Gadwall. In the words of cousin Eddie, "She's a beaut Clark!"


----------



## Big Tip (Jan 31, 2012)

Newbie here.  Not to waterfowlin but to here.  Y'all like to argue don't ya?


----------



## rspringer (Feb 1, 2012)

BenelliDuckBuster said:


> Whatta ignorant comment.....good thing we don't hunt together because if a duck comes flyin over right at shooting light I can promise ya my benelli will be firing off and I'd let you ID it and tell "how mature" it is when I'm done huntin....



What if cans were out of season??? would you still do that? What if you are already had your limit of woodies?? in either case you would then be illegal. 

All he was saying is that you need to make sure you can ID a bird especially in the morning before you pull the trigger. It will save you later... fact.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 1, 2012)

It is amazing how different people interpret the same typed comment in different ways. Maybe the feelings of the reader have something to do with that?


----------



## rholton (Feb 6, 2012)

BenelliDuckBuster said:


> Whatta ignorant comment.....good thing we don't hunt together because if a duck comes flyin over right at shooting light I can promise ya my benelli will be firing off and I'd let you ID it and tell "how mature" it is when I'm done huntin....



Yours was the ignorant comment. I didnt take it that Crowe was doing anything but giving the facts...not bashing. Based on the quoted comment, if two blacks or cans came in and you shot both (because you cant identify them) then you would be over the limit coming out...or leave one in the mud. Not good either way.

Mistakes are sometimes made, but just flat not knowing is not a mistake...it is ignorance. There are plenty of printed guides out there to help. I am not great at identifying them at a distance, but by the time they are within shooting range you should know or not pull the trigger.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, what he said!! And your giving Benelli a bad name!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Feb 6, 2012)

BenelliDuckBuster said:


> Whatta ignorant comment.....good thing we don't hunt together because if a duck comes flyin over right at shooting light I can promise ya my benelli will be firing off and I'd let you ID it and tell "how mature" it is when I'm done huntin....



An you called him IGNORANT!!!!!!!


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Feb 6, 2012)

hahah man o man


----------



## crowe1187 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks folks. Some people let their true colors shine. I bet that Benelli of yours is a coot killing machine! Haha. And you're welcome to take that however you wish.


----------



## A-Bolt (Feb 8, 2012)

crowe1187 said:


> Thanks folks. Some people let their true colors shine. I bet that Benelli of yours is a coot killing machine! Haha. And you're welcome to take that however you wish.



For the record, I appreciate your comments. I’m learning to identify the different ducks...  I now know what a gadwall and black duck look like because I have studied both since this post.  When they’re flying it is really tough for me.  They don’t ever seem to come in slow where I hunt.  I can pick the mallard and woody ducks out most of the time.  Until I have the first duck down I’m not that concern with identify them.  Now when I have a limit on particular type of duck I’m real careful thereafter, but prior to that not so much.  This year I was able to take woodys, mallards, hooded merganser (first), green wing teal (first) and gadwall (first).  It’s going to be a stretch for me to get three mounted, so I think I’ll wait on the gadwall for now.  This one lacks the color than some of the more mature ones have.  I’ve never seen a black duck and this one had a black bill and black tail feather, which had me scratching my head .  Now I know...


----------



## Scott R (Feb 8, 2012)

A-Bolt said:


> For the record, I appreciate your comments. I’m learning to identify the different ducks...  I now know what a gadwall and black duck look like because I have studied both since this post.  When they’re flying it is really tough for me.  They don’t ever seem to come in slow where I hunt.  I can pick the mallard and woody ducks out most of the time.  Until I have the first duck down I’m not that concern with identify them.  Now when I have a limit on particular type of duck I’m real careful thereafter, but prior to that not so much.  This year I was able to take woodys, mallards, hooded merganser (first), green wing teal (first) and gadwall (first).  It’s going to be a stretch for me to get three mounted, so I think I’ll wait on the gadwall for now.  This one lacks the color than some of the more mature ones have.  I’ve never seen a black duck and this one had a black bill and black tail feather, which had me scratching my head .  Now I know...



Everybody has to start somewhere and you saying you have been studying the differences is a great start.  Everybody has to start somewhere and all of us were weak on specie ID in the beginning.   It'll get easier to ID in time and if you comtinue to look a birds during the off season it'll speed that process up.


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 8, 2012)

rspringer said:


> What if cans were out of season??? would you still do that? What if you are already had your limit of woodies?? in either case you would then be illegal.
> 
> All he was saying is that you need to make sure you can ID a bird especially in the morning before you pull the trigger. It will save you later... fact.





rholton said:


> Yours was the ignorant comment. I didnt take it that Crowe was doing anything but giving the facts...not bashing. Based on the quoted comment, if two blacks or cans came in and you shot both (because you cant identify them) then you would be over the limit coming out...or leave one in the mud. Not good either way.
> 
> Mistakes are sometimes made, but just flat not knowing is not a mistake...it is ignorance. There are plenty of printed guides out there to help. I am not great at identifying them at a distance, but by the time they are within shooting range you should know or not pull the trigger.



Advice worth repeating.^

Hunters ID their prey before they pull the trigger.  Would you shoot at movement in a bush when deer or hog hunting, or would you ID first?  

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/birds/duckdist/index.htm

http://www.flyways.us/duck-identification-resources

http://www.hunter-ed.com/wildlife/waterfowl.htm

http://www.identicards.com/productcart/pc/Waterfowl-Ident-I-Cards-Set-p5075.htm

http://www.identicards.com/productcart/pc/Waterfowl-Ident-I-Cards-Set-p5075.htm


----------



## Resica (Feb 9, 2012)

A-Bolt said:


> This was dumb comment...  I did not shoot through trees at an unknown bird.  I shot at a bird that I confirm as a duck while “duck hunting” before I pulled the trigger.  It was the first bird of the morning so it really didn’t matter if it was woody, mallard, gadwall, etc.  Regardless, thanks for the useful links.



Boudreaux wasn't talking about you, see who he quoted.


----------



## A-Bolt (Feb 9, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Advice worth repeating.^
> 
> Hunters ID their prey before they pull the trigger.  Would you shoot at movement in a bush when deer or hog hunting, or would you ID first?



Please accept my apologizes.  At first glance I took this the wrong way.  I’ve deleted my prior post.


----------



## killerv (Feb 9, 2012)

I think every beginning duck hunter goes through their first few seasons, sometimes more depending on how much they are able to get out in the field....learning to identify ducks. You can look at all the pics on the internet and in magazines you like, but until you get out their and observe the different species for yourself you are not gonna learn what to really look for at a distance. Some are "give'mes" for beginners like mallards, pintails, woodducks, especially drakes with good color, others take some time....and I am sure everyone of us has taken a bird and misidentified it at some point in our duck hunting career when we were finally able to hold it in our hands. Get off the guys back, its a learning process. He's not shooting into a bush not knowing what's behind it, he knew it was a duck.


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 9, 2012)

It's illegal to kill some ducks.  A generic ID of a "duck" sometimes just ain't good enough.

I'm not on anyone's back.  I believe I've been quite helpful.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 9, 2012)

It's true we should all ID ducks as best we can, but we've all made mistakes and sometimes even the "experts" still make em.  with the technology out there today it's really no excuse to not know the duck species. But at the same time, a duck in the ID book don't always look like that in the field.  I've gotta DU poster with ducks in flight, but many times in early morning when it's not so bright like it is on that ID poster, those same ducks on that poster look a little different in real life. Most duck hunters know that and for some reason they feel it hard to admit they have made that same "rookie" mistake, but they have.  Big ego problem I reckon. Some are afraid their "creds" will be questioned by admitting mistakes.

Don't worry bout it man, you learned your lesson now use that to make you a better hunter.


----------



## killerv (Feb 10, 2012)

Really dont think he is gonna be surprised by a harli in his shootin' hole


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 10, 2012)

killerv said:


> Really dont think he is gonna be surprised by a harli in his shootin' hole



What if it's a 2nd canvasback, or a 5th mallard, or a 4th woodie, a greeb, etc, etc, etc.................


Emu - you've been in my boat before when we had an early morning duck drop in that we couldn't ID because it was against the still very dark tree line.  And we didn't shoot because we weren't sure what it was.  We knew it was a duck, but nothing more than that.

And we still got shots at ducks a little later own when we could identify them.  And we still had a good time that day.  And we still have ducks on the wall and in the freezer.

You don't have to shoot everything you see to be a duck hunter.


----------



## Romo (Feb 15, 2012)

Good looking Gaddy! congrats


----------



## Rich M (Feb 15, 2012)

You will learn that you can ID ducks with a 95% success ratio just by knowing what to expect in your hunting spots.

Do welcomed but unknown visiting ducks stop by - certainly, that's the 5%.

Hunting flooded timber can cut out most of the divers (hoodeds and ringers are possibilities), knowing if widgeon or pintails frequent the area can cut those out, etc.

You seem to be limited to mallards, woodies, and the occasional gaddie and GW teal.  Once you know them well enough you can tell if the duck coming in ISN'T one of them and therefore must be something else - quick look at the wing for a speculum, the belly color, how does it hold its head, flock characteristics and flight pattern, etc.

Sounds like you are doing just fine.

A black duck is gonna look like a soot covered mallard hen when it comes in - lots of white UNDER the wings and a greyish tan head but burnt/soot everything else.  A BIG duck.  You'll know when you draw a bead on yours...


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 15, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> What if it's a 2nd canvasback, or a 5th mallard, or a 4th woodie, a greeb, etc, etc, etc.................
> 
> 
> Emu - you've been in my boat before when we had an early morning duck drop in that we couldn't ID because it was against the still very dark tree line.  And we didn't shoot because we weren't sure what it was.  We knew it was a duck, but nothing more than that.
> ...



We were just waiting for the duck to land on the water before we shot. Easier to check em out on the water.  

You know you love a good waterswat.

You're right, you don't have to shoot everything you see to be a good duck hunter, but I'm still a "topwater" remember and that's why I gotta shoot em all.  I wanna get my creds up so I can join "Elite" status.


----------

